# High CRI Surefire T1A



## DaFABRICATA (Nov 1, 2009)

*High CRI Surefire T1A / Seoul/ XP-G/ XM-L*

Here is a Stock Surefire T1A vs. a high CRI Seoul T1A that I modified for another member. I ordered a T1A to give to my Grandfather as an 81st birthday gift after he seemed to like my original Ti TITAN when he handled it at my cousins wedding recently. He also liked my SPY 005, but I can't bring myself to give it up. The timing worked out perfect as I finished the high CRI T1A the day before the stock one showed up, so it allowed me a chance to take before and after shots of how much the color rendering was improved as well as the beam focus& quality.
The high CRI seoul was raised up by making a small copper shim which placed the emitter further into the reflector hole and allowing it to focus correctly. Now instead of a full flood of blue tinted nastiness, it has a very nice warm tint with a nice hot-spot that actually throws further and great spill. I'm sure the owner will be pleased with the results.
The beamshot on the wall doesn't do it justice. It is actually more white and has been stepped down to better show the beam differences.

*Stock T1A vs. High CRI T1A*





*STOCK---------------------------------------------------------------------High CRI*




*BEFORE*




*AFTER*




*BEFORE*




*AFTER*


----------



## John_Galt (Nov 1, 2009)

Beautiful work!:thumbsup:

I'm sure your grandfather will like it. A very simple to use light, and cool looking to boot.


----------



## Crenshaw (Nov 1, 2009)

If i EVER get a T1A, It will either get milkied, or ill ask you if you're willing to help me do this to it. :wow:

Crenshaw


----------



## Patriot (Nov 1, 2009)

Dafab, you're the man. Looks great and the T1A really needs it. 

:thumbsup: Great idea, as is the norm for you.


----------



## munchs (Nov 2, 2009)

Love the beam!

A quick question. Did you have to drill the reflector to accomodate better fit of the emitter into it?


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Nov 2, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> A very simple to use light, and cool looking to boot.


 
The simple UI is why I got it for him. He seemed to like the Ti Titan.




Crenshaw said:


> If i EVER get a T1A, It will either get milkied, or ill ask you if you're willing to help me do this to it. :wow:
> 
> Crenshaw


 
If Scott is too busy, shoot me a PM.



Patriot said:


> Dafab, you're the man. Looks great and the T1A really needs it.
> 
> :thumbsup: Great idea, as is the norm for you.


 
Thanks Patriot!:wave:



munchs said:


> Love the beam!
> 
> A quick question. Did you have to drill the reflector to accomodate better fit of the emitter into it?


 
The only modification done is a shim to raise the emitter further into the reflector hole and swapping emitters.


----------



## toby_pra (Nov 3, 2009)

DaFab!

You cant do these mods any further, because all my stock 
flashlights wants to become DaFabricated...!!!!!!!!! :thinking:


----------



## scout24 (Nov 4, 2009)

PM sent with mod request...  :wave:


----------



## olrac (Nov 5, 2009)

You win the Montgomery Burns Award for outstanding achievement in the field of EXCELLENCE! :twothumbs Great Mod!


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Nov 5, 2009)

toby_pra said:


> DaFab!
> 
> You cant do these mods any further, because all my stock
> flashlights wants to become DaFabricated...!!!!!!!!! :thinking:


 
Toby, but I have to!...It's the only thing that keeps me sane...:duh2::tinfoil:
Send me a PM if you ever want to discuss a mod you have in mind!:thumbsup:




scout24 said:


> PM sent with mod request...  :wave:


 
Back at cha!:wave:




olrac said:


> You win the Montgomery Burns Award for outstanding achievement in the field of EXCELLENCE! :twothumbs Great Mod!


 

...Why Thank you Sir!
The T1A mod can be a pain in the ***! 
Just finished another high CRI mod for one of our mods here and it took like 3 freaking hours!
The other ones, I've done take about a 3rd of that time..:shrug:
I am Extra careful as making a mistake on one of these would be costly!:mecry:oo::green:
Turned out great though and it really is sooo much better than stock!:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 5, 2009)

:wave:
I am really curious about this one ... looking forward to checking it out


----------



## DM51 (Nov 5, 2009)

So it was you who got this one, Bernie?? It looks very nice indeed...


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 5, 2009)

Didn't get it yet ... but hopefully will, provided the post office won't screw it up :sick2:
I think this will be a major improvement in beam quality and color rendition, and all that in one of my favourite lights


----------



## 1wrx7 (Nov 5, 2009)

Kiessling said:


> Didn't get it yet ... but hopefully will, provided the post office won't screw it up :sick2:
> I think this will be a major improvement in beam quality and color rendition, and all that in one of my favourite lights


 
I think you'll be very happy with the results. While I haven't seen your Titan, DaFab showed me another modded one along with a stock one... and it's a drastic improvement A UI as great as the T1A deserves a great emitter that is properly focused.


----------



## tygger (Nov 7, 2009)

Just got mine back from DaFabricata and all I can say is wow.  Its a brand new light with a perfectly centered emitter and great tint. (are you listening Surefire?) If you're debating about having your T1A modded, don't. Really excellent work. :bow:


----------



## munchs (Nov 8, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> The only modification done is a shim to raise the emitter further into the reflector hole and swapping emitters.


 
That means a little bit of less work relieved then.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Morelite (Nov 8, 2009)

How thick was your copper shim and did you have to remove the same amount from the reflector?


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Nov 8, 2009)

Nothing is removed from the back of the reflector.

The fun part is getting the driver out and back in...:sweat:

munchs, let us know how it goes..


----------



## yellow (Nov 8, 2009)

"high CRI" <-> "warm white" :thinking?

is that the same, so a warm white P4 inside that light, or is that another led?
(which one, if 2nd?)

Beam color is great


----------



## munchs (Nov 11, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Nothing is removed from the back of the reflector.
> 
> The fun part is getting the driver out and back in...:sweat:
> 
> munchs, let us know how it goes..


 
Actually I'm thinking of letting someone else that I know do the mod for me 

Even a simple soldering is a challenge to me...


----------



## SFfanman (Nov 15, 2009)

Awesome work Dafab! I would love to have mine done also. :wave:


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 15, 2009)

Just for the record: got mine and it is real and it is spectacular 
Better focus and very nice tint with very minimal color shift from spot to flood. An improvement in every way.
bernie


----------



## SFfanman (Nov 15, 2009)

Kiessling said:


> Just for the record: got mine and it is real and it is spectacular
> Better focus and very nice tint with very minimal color shift from spot to flood. An improvement in every way.
> bernie


 

Did you get the high CRI upgrade or XP-G? Also, any indoor beamshots, say into a room or hallway? Thanks


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Nov 20, 2009)

SFfanman said:


> Awesome work Dafab! I would love to have mine done also. :wave:


 


PM Sent...:wave:



Bernie, I'm glad to hear you are enjoying the new high CRI light!:thumbsup:


I just finished another one tonight for another member, and have been wandering around the house with it...
I need to get my hands on more of these high CRI emitters so I can make one for myself..


----------



## DM51 (Nov 24, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> another member


:devil:


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 25, 2009)

I have an extra SSC High CRI S2 if you need one quick. I should be able to stop by Friday for a few minutes.


DaFABRICATA said:


> I need to get my hands on more of these high CRI emitters so I can make one for myself..


----------



## DM51 (Nov 30, 2009)

Just got mine today - and I have exactly the same reactions as Bernie - it is stunning, and a *huge* improvement over the stock version. 
Big :twothumbs to DaFAB!


----------



## wquiles (Nov 30, 2009)

Very nice mod :twothumbs

It is pretty neat how LED's now can "mimic" the incandescent bulbs to give more realistic color/tint rendering.


----------



## SCblur (Dec 5, 2009)

I bought a T1A yesterday and just stumbled onto this thread. DaFABRICATA, i would be very interested in paying you to do something like this to my light if you are interested. Is the high CRI emitter just a warmer tint, or is it brighter too? And I saw somebody mention something about a XP-G option... what's this? I'm simply looking for a little more output from my light at the high end, with a slightly more focused beam. Warmer tint would be welcome too. If you are interested in doing a mod, let me know what my options are. you can PM me pricing info if you like. 

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## Echo63 (Dec 20, 2009)

DaFABRICATA
PM sent regarding this mod
I would like to get a T1a modded.


----------



## Viper715 (Jan 29, 2010)

You have a PM!!! Can't wait to hear back!


----------



## K2-bk-bl-rd (Mar 14, 2010)

Dafabricata,

PM sent. Look forward to your reply!


----------



## FroggyTaco (May 24, 2010)

You guys getting XP-G neutral's modded into the T1A now?


----------



## DaFABRICATA (May 24, 2010)

FroggyTaco said:


> You guys getting XP-G neutral's modded into the T1A now?


 



I am currently waiting for the nuetral XP-G's to get here and have one planned...I'll update this thread with results when completed..:thumbsup:


----------



## wquiles (May 24, 2010)

DaFABRICATA said:


> ... I am currently waiting for the nuetral XP-G's to get here ...



XP-G's in neutral? Where can you get them from?


----------



## FroggyTaco (May 24, 2010)

There have been a few FS ads in the CFMP but I forget where most of the leds come from for the modders.

Edit: I found it!

http://www.cutter.com.au/proddetail.php?prod=cut937


----------



## DaFABRICATA (May 28, 2010)

wquiles, PM incoming..

Just finished this guy up for a fellow CPFer tonight.
Turned out great and now I want to do my T1A and get rid of the green tinted XP-G currently in it.

This one has a neutral tint XP-G and produces a very nice beam and tint.
Shown next to a stock T1A...It's got a_ BAAAAD_ case of the blues.....:duck:..soon to have a high CRI Seoul..:thumbsup:

I'll get some outdoor shots to really help show the difference....Pix Added....
The camera settings were locked to show the actual difference.
This particular T1A was a pleasure to work on unlike some of the other T1A's that I've modded.

I'll let the pics do the talking.


























*Outdoor Beamshots:*

*Stock T1A*







*Neutral XP-G T1A*







*Stock T1A*







*Neutral XP-G T1A*


----------



## Viper715 (May 28, 2010)

Wow I mean oh my that is nice. I love the pics can't wait to get my paws on it! Thanks!


----------



## Uriah (Jun 8, 2010)

PM Sent!!!


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (Jun 8, 2010)

The difference is pretty shocking. 

The stock T1A looks uncomfortably close to the blue led Fauxton that my wife has on her key ring.

1000% percent improvement.


----------



## Uriah (Jun 18, 2010)

I got my modded T1A back with a new XPG in it and all i can say is WOW.If your thinking about getting your T1A upgraded DO IT.
Thanks Again DaFABRICATA
:twothumbs :twothumbs


----------



## coltraneman (Jul 19, 2010)

Would love to get this as well?
Care to tell me what the upgrade costs and whether it will affect battery life? (I assume the light is brighter from the comparison pics...hence faster battery depletion?)


----------



## Silversurfer (Aug 15, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## machtig (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi are you still doing this upgrade? I'd love to have mine upgraded to a warm tint LED instead of this sickly blue mess.

Brian


----------



## chris975d (Dec 12, 2011)

machtig said:


> Hi are you still doing this upgrade? I'd love to have mine upgraded to a warm tint LED instead of this sickly blue mess.
> 
> Brian



I'd like to know this as well.


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 12, 2011)

> DaFab, you're the man. Looks great


+1

Well done


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for the kind remarks!:bow:
These T1A's are extremely difficult to work on and require 110% of my attention when working on them.
Now that work has slowed, I hope to be able to take on a few T1A's for modding soon.
The high CRI XP-G's are beautiful. 
I'd also like to do an XM-L if anyone is feeling brave...
If interested send me an email.....address is located in my profile.
It may take a few days to reply, but I will get back to you.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Apr 10, 2012)

Heres my own personal T1A that now sports a neutral XM-L.
The XPG has a tighter hot spot as to be expected. 
The XM-L is more floody like the seoul but a bit brighter with a MUCH nicer tint.
It's been sitting in my modding box for the last year mostly disassembled. Today I finally decided to try an XM-L in it and am happy with the results.
However, I do prefer the XP-G as it allows for a bit more throw.
My camera makes the emitter look blue/green, but it's really a nice neutral tint.

I have a members light here thats getting a high CRI XP-G....I'll update with some pics after it's done.


----------



## Kestrel (Apr 10, 2012)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Heres my own personal T1A that now sports a neutral XM-L.
> The XPG has a tighter hot spot as to be expected.
> The XM-L is more floody like the seoul but a but brighter with a MUCH nicer tint.
> It's been sitting in my modding box for the last year mostly disassembled. Today I finally decided to try an XM-L in it and am happy with the results.
> However, I do prefer the XP-G as it allows for a bit more throw.


Very nice. When you say 'a bit brighter' I'm understanding that's in comparison to the stock P4.
Since the XM-L is floodier than the XP-G does your latest mod even appear as bright as the 'XP-G' mod version?
Edit: Please don't take this as disparaging in any way, I've been interested in an XM-L for my T1A for ages now.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Apr 11, 2012)

Kestrel said:


> Very nice. When you say 'a bit brighter' I'm understanding that's in comparison to the stock P4.
> Since the XM-L is floodier than the XP-G does your latest mod even appear as bright as the 'XP-G' mod version?
> Edit: Please don't take this as disparaging in any way, I've been interested in an XM-L for my T1A for ages now.




Hi Kestrel!
Yes, it is noticably brighter than the stock seoul P4 as I have one here that I did a direct comparison with.
I don't have an XP-G version to do a direct comparison, but I'm assuming it would appear close to the same brightness, maybe a bit less bright due to the larger less defined hot spot of the XM-L.
The XP-G helps give the T1A noticably more throw.
The XM-L helps retain the floodier beam of the original emitter but with a bump in lumens.:naughty:


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Apr 12, 2012)

Heres a members T1A that I finished tonight. c
It has a high CRI XP-G. Its easily my favorite T1A that I've done. 
The tint is beautiful and is focused perfectly, turning the dim, blue stock beam to one with some actual throw a noticable bump in output with a nice transition from hot spot to spill.
All I have is my phone camera so beamshots are pointless.







High CRI XP-G------------Neutral XM-L


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 12, 2012)

DaFABRICATA said:


> High CRI XP-G------------Neutral XM-L


Light on the left, beautiful; light on the right, beautiful!


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Apr 12, 2012)

kaichu dento said:


> Light on the left, beautiful; light on the right, beautiful!




:laughing:
Thanks!:thumbsup:
These lights are EASILY my LEAST favorite to work on, but always worth the effort to see how much difference is made.
If SF is reading this: consider an emitter update in these lights....the nasty blue P4's used are a bad choice.
It's amazing whats possible with these lights just by replacing the LED.


----------



## Matt7337 (Apr 21, 2012)

DaFab, your last post is the only place I have been able to find the LED type that's used in the T1A Titan on the whole Internet. Every other review and info page has it listed as a "virtually indestructable LED emitter" which is *useless* information when you want to know the emitter _model_ itself! So, for the sake of the Google bots and future reference, can you confirm that the T1A Titan has a Seoul SSC P4?


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 21, 2012)

Matt7337 said:


> DaFab, your last post is the only place I have been able to find the LED type that's used in the T1A Titan on the whole Internet. Every other review and info page has it listed as a "virtually indestructable LED emitter" which is *useless* information when you want to know the emitter _model_ itself! So, for the sake of the Google bots and future reference, can you confirm that the T1A Titan has a Seoul SSC P4?


I'm pretty sure it would be easy to find many references to the Titan and T1A both using the P4, along with a good number of other popular lights here on CPF. 

I had a couple T1A's and Titans, but down to just one Titan now with it's stock P4.


----------



## Kestrel (Apr 22, 2012)

Matt7337 said:


> DaFab, your last post is the only place I have been able to find the LED type that's used in the T1A Titan on the whole Internet. Every other review and info page has it listed as a "virtually indestructable LED emitter" which is *useless* information when you want to know the emitter _model_ itself! So, for the sake of the Google bots and future reference, can you confirm that the T1A Titan has a Seoul SSC P4?


Just a FYI, the 'master' CPF *SF T1A *thread is here, 8 pages of great info:
Surefire Titan T1A Pics & Info


----------



## Matt7337 (Apr 22, 2012)

kaichu dento said:


> I'm pretty sure it would be easy to find many references to the Titan and T1A both using the P4, along with a good number of other popular lights here on CPF.
> 
> I had a couple T1A's and Titans, but down to just one Titan now with it's stock P4.



As I said in my post, this was the first and so far only mention of the T1A emitter type that I could find after a good 15 minutes of searching in Google. I wouldn't have said so if it wasn't true. I know CPF is an absolute gold mine of information but this one escaped me. Anyway, it's an SSC P4. That's settled :thumbsup:


----------



## Kestrel (Apr 22, 2012)

Matt7337 said:


> As I said in my post, this was the first and so far only mention of the T1A emitter type that I could find after a good 15 minutes of searching in Google. I wouldn't have said so if it wasn't true. I know CPF is an absolute gold mine of information but this one escaped me. [...]


OK, using the Google (CPF Only) search terms *'which emitter T1A'*, the very first post in the very first thread returned included the following:



tsl said:


> For the SF T1A, I want to keep the stock reflector but replace the Seoul P4 emitter and get more throw / punchy flood. [...]



That took me less than 60 seconds. So please don't say that finding that info is difficult when it's not. :thinking:


----------



## Matt7337 (Apr 22, 2012)

Again, I'm sorry, I missed it and DID search for a good number of phrases. Like I said, it's settled now. People do miss things when searching, you know. 'Yes, it's a P4' would have been a whole lot easier to say than everything else that followed my query


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 23, 2012)

Matt7337 said:


> DaFab, your last post is the only place I have been able to find the LED type that's used in the T1A Titan on the whole Internet. Every other review and info page has it listed as a "virtually indestructable LED emitter" which is *useless* information when you want to know the emitter _model_ itself! So, for the sake of the Google bots and future reference, can you confirm that the T1A Titan has a Seoul SSC P4?





Matt7337 said:


> Again, I'm sorry, I missed it and DID search for a good number of phrases. Like I said, it's settled now. People do miss things when searching, you know. 'Yes, it's a P4' would have been a whole lot easier to say than everything else that followed my query


"Yes, it's a P4" is probably all the answer you'd have received if the question had simply been "What emitter does the T1A have?" without the bit about *"useless* information" being all there was available. 

Are you planning on modding one? If so, the hCRI emitter mod is great in these and DaFabricata would be the guy to send it to, if you don't have the confidence to swap it out yourself. Never tried opening one, but it isn't nearly as cut a dried as most normal lights.


----------



## Matt7337 (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm still on the fence really. I love my T1A - It's by far the most useful small, single CR123 light that I own because of the interface. I use it a lot around the house at night because of the really 'low low'. I don't have another light that comes on as low as the T1A so it's a favourite for my nightstand, although it's disadvantaged in that capacity because there's nowhere on it for tritium. I also like to use it in the car for map reading etc. Before I got the Surefire, I was using the red low of an RA-85 Tr for this, but the T1A does nicely and allows me to use just a tiny bit more light than the RA's low can provide.

I don't find mine all that cold if I'm honest. Sure, if I compare it to my warm tinted LF2XT or neutral/leaning towards warm Bitz pocket lights, it's as cool as a GDP LED, but it's still very useable and I'm not yet at the point in 'Flashaholicism' where tint bothers me that much! It's something that I might consider in the future but for now, I'm happy with it. If I decide that I want it modded in the future, I'll certainly be sending it to DaFab rather than tackling it myself. I may be an EE, but I'd rather leave a £200 SF flashlight mod to someone who has done a few of them before!


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 23, 2012)

Have you followed the Jetbeam RRT-01 or TCR-1 lately? They both are showing up reliably with low settings that easily rival the Titan/T1A and are actually probably much lower yet, with the same ring UI that you're already accustomed to. 

I'm never getting rid of my Titan, but the TCR-1 is the only new light I've ordered in quite some time and it was the .005>500 lumen capability that did me in. The TCR-1 is just the titanium version of the RRT-01, but also with a different design in the knurling approach.


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 23, 2012)

Here's an old pic of both my Titan and modded T1A back when I still had both of them.


----------



## Matt7337 (Apr 23, 2012)

kaichu dento said:


> Have you followed the Jetbeam RRT-01 or TCR-1 lately? They both are showing up reliably with low settings that easily rival the Titan/T1A and are actually probably much lower yet, with the same ring UI that you're already accustomed to.
> 
> I'm never getting rid of my Titan, but the TCR-1 is the only new light I've ordered in quite some time and it was the .005>500 lumen capability that did me in. The TCR-1 is just the titanium version of the RRT-01, but also with a different design in the knurling approach.



Yeah, I've been looking at the TCR-1 in the past few weeks and remembering how much I wanted a TCR-2 Ti and how mad I was at myself for not just buying one at the time, but I have to resist the urge to buy one right away. There are a couple of reasons for this: First of all, I just bough _another_ aspheric Dereelight DBS V3 on top of my aspheric head to convert my old V3 to a thrower. I also bought a Surefire G3 with Malkoff & Oveready mods on the MP last month, *and* have ordered a Sunwayman V10R Ti which I'm giving the Veleno Designs treatment to. The other reason is that I badly need to stop buying flashlights and start putting some money into my track car because I want to get it on the track ASAP! I know the Jetbeam is a brilliant light and it's not all that expensive. If they stick around for another month or so, I'll reconsider and probably end up buying one. For now though, I'm resisting the urge!


----------



## Z-Tab (May 13, 2012)

I have one of DaFab's High CRI T1As with an XP-G. I can barely imagine a better a light. I've bought a lot of lights since I got mine and none have stacked up.

Any chance the Nichia 219s would work in a T1A? Since they have the same footprint as the XP-G, would it work the same?


----------

